

What is the best editor for web development? - alienfluid

I am used to Vim, but it just doesn't cut it for editing JS/CSS/HTML. Or perhaps I don't have the right plugins.<p>What do people use on Linux? Sorry, no Mac here.
======
clyfe
I use NetBeans. It's smart about markup, style (css, scss, less by plugins)
scripting javascript, ruby, php, python via plugins, and it generally works
for me. I fall back to GEdit and Notepad++ sometimes.

------
safetytrick
With the right plugins vim can be very nice for web coding, the zencoding
plugin for vim is very nice. I keep all of my vim setup on github, take a
look: <https://github.com/safetytrick/strick-dotfiles>

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2981>

"Zen coding keys

let g:user_zen_expandabbr_key = '<c-e>'

let g:use_zen_complete_tag = 1

------
autalpha
I usually go with an Eclipse variant.. Eclipse PDT and Aptana have worked out
well for me. Currently using Aptana now. But really, anything that makes you
more productive is good I think. Getting into IDE holy wars is pointless.
Nobody wins and everyone ends up feeling the other person is retarded :)

------
train_robber
I have been very impressed by Sublime Text 2 (<http://www.sublimetext.com/2>).
Use it as my primary editor ever since I discovered it.

~~~
irunbackwards
It also supports the zen-coding plugin, which is nice.

------
gareim
I think geany is a pretty popular choice if you're not going to use a terminal
based editor. It's pretty flexible and I use it for Python.

~~~
safetytrick
geany is a very nice editor! does geany have a zencoding plugin? (I haven't
found one but I haven't looked all that hard)

------
pdelgallego
Try emacs or vim, and stick with it for a month, learn a key combination each
day. It's painful, but it pays off.

\-- An emacs user.

------
nametoremember
I use vim in a dropdown console with my browser open full screen.

------
dmn
GEdit is a pretty decent choice on Linux.

------
alnayyir
Emacs can do it all. :D

~~~
alienfluid
I already have an OS :D

~~~
alnayyir
It's not an OS, it's a text editor.

~~~
alienfluid
I guess you're not familiar with the joke then :-$

~~~
alnayyir
I'm just refusing to acknowledge the canard.

